# Financial cost of reimbursing travelers on delayed trains



## Mist (Jul 13, 2019)

With *so many delays*, I'm wondering how much it is costing AMTRAK for the refunds, vouchers, hotel accommodations, buses racing to make connections, and other financial costs of delayed trains? Whether AMTRAK is at fault or not, AMTRAK pays. Do they get any reimbursement from freight railroads when those railroads cause the delays? Does AMTRAK have insurance that covers such losses? I'm guessing AMTRAK must be paying out a considerable amount of money each year. I welcome opinions and facts.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 13, 2019)

Mist said:


> With *so many delays*, I'm wondering how much it is costing AMTRAK for the refunds, vouchers, hotel accommodations, buses racing to make connections, and other financial costs of delayed trains? Whether AMTRAK is at fault or not, AMTRAK pays. Do they get any reimbursement from freight railroads when those railroads cause the delays? Does AMTRAK have insurance that covers such losses? I'm guessing AMTRAK must be paying out a considerable amount of money each year. I welcome opinions and facts.


The Answer is that we All Pay for this!


----------

